# Hatfield and McCoy trails



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm planning a trip in May :rockn:, would like to hear from anyone who has rode there for info about the trails and places to stay, looking for a cabin that you can ride to the trails from. Any info appreciated.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Check out ashland resort at atvresort.com Its a great place to stay and access to the HM trails from the cabins. And if thats too much money, there's other cabins nearby for cheaper and still can ride to the trail system.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Im heading there in the end of April. Been there 5 or 6 times now. Is this your first trip? I would recommend Pinnacle Creek. I believe you can ride there from Ashland but I never stayed there. $$$ You definately want to hit the Outlaw trails that are connected to Pinnacle Creek. How long are you going to be there?


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

It would be my first trip up, going with my wife so the outlaw trails might not be in the cards for this trip. Hopefully riding for 4 or 5 days.

atvresort.com looks pretty good. Pinnacle creek / Indian ridge looks cool as they connect now but I was wondering if it's all mostly wet / mud on these trails. Coming from FL I was hoping to see a little elevation as well.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Had some friends go a while back. Said there was some of everything. Only a small amount of mud then but it would depend on the season. They had a great time and plan to return.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been up to Pinnalce Creek twice now, and found a little bit of everything on the trails. There is some good elevation on the trails depending on where you ride to. My first ride there we went from Moutian Top (Pennicle Creek) all the way to Welch, had lunch and refuled and rode the rest of the day. Total mileage was 62 miles. We mainly had dry trails, but did find some good mud holes along the way and not to mention rideing through the creek. All in all, I enjoyed every minute I was there and definatly look forward to the next time I go back.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

cheapthrills said:


> It would be my first trip up, going with my wife so the outlaw trails might not be in the cards for this trip. Hopefully riding for 4 or 5 days.
> 
> atvresort.com looks pretty good. Pinnacle creek / Indian ridge looks cool as they connect now but I was wondering if it's all mostly wet / mud on these trails. Coming from FL I was hoping to see a little elevation as well.


 
My wife and I have been riding the outlaw trails for some time now and she does fine. There is a way around everything that looks to be too much. As for staying the night if you don't mind tenting or pulling a camper there are places alot cheaper to stay ( $5/night per person) and there is a bathhouse (10x20 cmu building with 2 johns a shower and 2 sinks) not fancy but will get the job done, we've used it many times. All in all both are great places to ride. What kind of bikes would you be bringing?


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

08beast said:


> My wife and I have been riding the outlaw trails for some time now and she does fine. There is a way around everything that looks to be too much. As for staying the night if you don't mind tenting or pulling a camper there are places alot cheaper to stay ( $5/night per person) and there is a bathhouse (10x20 cmu building with 2 johns a shower and 2 sinks) not fancy but will get the job done, we've used it many times. All in all both are great places to ride. What kind of bikes would you be bringing?


The brute 750 (mine) and the wife's Yamaha big bear 400.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

^ cool deal then, was just wondering if there would be any sxs. We have one now which will limit us on which trails were able to ride.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

cheapthrills said:


> It would be my first trip up, going with my wife so the outlaw trails might not be in the cards for this trip. Hopefully riding for 4 or 5 days.
> 
> atvresort.com looks pretty good. Pinnacle creek / Indian ridge looks cool as they connect now but I was wondering if it's all mostly wet / mud on these trails. Coming from FL I was hoping to see a little elevation as well.


You will be fine. The mud almost always has a bottom, if not, you had to want to go in it. There is way more rock than mud. Indian Ridge I have not been on mostly because it seems to be the least favored. I will ride it when I go soon and will let you know.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

oh yea i wasn't worried about the mud was thinking more to do with width. Thanks tho but i'm looking forward to your review


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got back from HM trails. Awesome time to go right now. The river crossings are deep but wont swallow you up, the trails are moist so the dust is down, and the mud holes are delightful! I stayed at the Ashland Resort http://atvresort.com/ and it far exceeded my expectations. The facilities were clean and the campground was well kept and I felt safe (Still chained my ATV up at night).


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got back. Stayed at Quality Inn Bluefield, WV. $106. Decent. Rode Indian Ridge/ Outlaw trails thursday, Perfect conditions. Rode Pinnacle Creek/ Pocahontas (Not yet marked) Friday. Rivers are deep but passable w/stock units. Moved up to Holiday Inn Logan,WV. $112. Real nice. Rode Buffalo Mtn friday. Some rutted up areas but nothing too bad. Had a great time.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Where do you keep your quad while staying at a hotel? I'm afraid of them disappearing in the night.

Still planning on H/M come the fall going to TN for a primer first.


----------



## mrozek1500 (May 3, 2010)

*Indian Ridge, Pinnacle Creek*

I just got back from the Indian ridge and Pinnacle creek trails on Saturday. It was a great time. You might want to check into lodging now. They were booked everywhere if your looking there. We stayed in Skyland. I wasn't to impressed with the lodging. But if you just need a place to rest your head and cleaned up its not to bad. Keep your food sealed up other wise the cridders will get at them. If your into any mud you have to check out the black diamond trial 30 in Indian Ridge. Lots of nice holes to play in.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

cheapthrills said:


> Where do you keep your quad while staying at a hotel? I'm afraid of them disappearing in the night.




Actually, we unhooked the trailer in the hotel parking lot and hit the bars til 3. Sounds nuts, but I bet there were 20 rigs in the lot. Trail riders get the red carpet from most local businesses.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

That's on my list for next summer. It would be a little tough this year since I have a baby coming in 5 weeks.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Well we ended up riding royal blue in TN as it's a little closer to home then HM. Ws really great riding there and loved the fact you didn't have to have helmets and cooler of beer seemed fine, both of wich is poo pood in at HM. Anyone else have any comparisons of these two riding spots?

My wife said this is all see sees while riding, the back of my bike...


----------

